# Dear Mindy...



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Mindy. She is 38 years old. She possibly has cancer. She taught me how to ride when I was seven years old, and she helped me ride again after a bad fall in which I broke my pelvis and arm.

Tomorrow, August 3, 2010, she will be put to her final resting place. I posted this in advance because I have the feeling that tomorrow, when she's gone, I don't think I'll have the heart to post anything about her.

Thank you Mindy, you've been a loyal friend to me for seven years, and I'll always keep you in my heart.

Thanks for teaching me to ride, helping me through the toughest times, and teaching me to ride again.

I'll always love and cherish you, as will the many others that you helped to teach.


***This is not me in the picture***


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It sounds like she did what she loved. Teaching kids. Horses like her are hard to find and it seems as if she was cherished in her long 38 years. Losing a horse is always hard *hugs*


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Yes, she was always loved by children and adults alike. Then she became too old for adults to ride, and before you knew it, she could hardly carry her own weight, which was dropping rapidly.

It's best for her to go now instead of have her suffer though.

I'm an emotional wreck right now. :/


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Spend the best day ever with her... give her all her favorite treats, scratch her in her favorite places, tell her you love her a million times over, take some pictures..... make today a great one for her if at all possible


----------

